# Vos réglages de réseaux ont été modifiés par une autre appli



## asybonanga (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour.
emac G4/800
Mac OS X 10.4.11

Problème:

Quand je vais sur:
-->Préférences système
-->Réseau
J'ai une fenêtre automatique qui descend et qui affiche le message suivant 
"Vos réglages de réseaux ont été modifiés par une autre application."

Je n'ai que la possibilité de cliquer sur OK.

Quelqu'un a t' il déjà rencontrer ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## gimnar (19 Septembre 2008)

Peut tu faire une capture d'écran et la mettre sur le forum, pour que l'on puisse faire une meilleur idée de ton souci.

Pour ma part, je pense qu'il est possible de recrée un profil pour ta connexion réseau, donc rien de irréparable.


----------



## demougin (19 Septembre 2008)

je crois que c'est un petit bug désagréable de la dernière maj : attendre et espérer (voir Dumas en espérant que cela sera plus rapide)


----------



## asybonanga (19 Septembre 2008)

Probablement un bug de la dernière mise à jour.
J'ai supprimé et recréé les réglages réseau, j'ai éteint et redémarré.
Rien y fait !
On arrive quand même à gérer le réglages ... mais quand même !!!
Voir la pièce jointe 18517


Merci


----------



## Dorian_s (19 Septembre 2008)

As-tu plusieurs configuration réseau ?
Moi j'ai ce message quand je switch d'une config à une autre avec Préf. Système ouvert.

Sinon il me semble que Airport peut faire afficher ce message aussi, "Connexion à Internet" étant parfois aussi en conlit avec Préf. Système.

Peut être quand cherchant de ce côté là...


----------



## Raylut (19 Septembre 2008)

Il semblerait que c'est la dernière mise à jour Sécurité sur Tiger qui a provoqué le Bug.En effet sur mon DDE qui ne comporte pas encore cette mise à jour ne fait pas apparaitre  ce défaut


----------



## bixtch (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
 ibook dernière génération )) avec MacOS10.4.11
 j'ai le même soucis depuis la dernière mise à jour de sécurité.
Ce n'est pas une réponse, ni une solution, mais cela signifie que tu n'es pas seul 


> As-tu tenté de réinstaller la mise à jour sans passer par la mise à jour automatique, un peu comme pour une mise à jour combo?


 Ne sert à rien, je viens d'essayer, toujours le même soucis.

Par contre, contrairement à toi, il ne m'est pas possible d'avoir accès aux réglages....


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2008)

C''est un bug lié à la dernière mise à jour de sécurité pour MacOs X 10.4.11...

Pour l'instant pas de solution autre que de récupérer depuis une sauvegarde l'un des framework réseau installé par cette mise à jour de sécurité dans le dossier /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetworkConfig.framework pour remplacer le nouveau par la version précédente...


----------



## Raylut (20 Septembre 2008)

En fait il ya une solution : dans Préf.Système ouvrir Sécurité et cocher "mot de passe requis pour déverrouiller ......... " et ensuite cela fonctionne


----------



## ringobell (23 Septembre 2008)

Merci Raylut, ça a fonctionné pour moi.


----------



## MMash (24 Septembre 2008)

la solution de Raylut fonctionne pour moi :

--  Aller dans Préf.Système 
--  ouvrir Sécurité
--  cocher "mot de passe requis pour déverrouiller les préférences système sécurisées

l'alerte disparait et ensuite cela refonctionne comme avant  )

Hope this helps  ;-))


----------



## mac91400 (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous je suis nouveau sur ce forum.
Bravo MMASH c'est la manip à faire, j'avais ce problème après la mise à jour, en cochant la case que tu définis le problème est résolu.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

asybonanga a dit:


> Bonjour.
> emac G4/800
> Mac OS X 10.4.11
> 
> ...



Tu as quel abonnement internet / options ?

Car en bas débit avec Wanadoo/orange et l'option Booster cela engendre ce phénomène.
En effet, booster change les options de connexions (ajout d'un proxy...etc..etc...)


----------



## zaldiar2 (26 Septembre 2008)

Mille mercis Raylut !!! Même problème réglé grâce à toi. La grande classe.


----------



## fortineau (27 Septembre 2008)

Idem, super manip, je commençais à m'arracher les cheveux !!!! Je suppose qu'on est obligé de laisser l'option "verouillage des préfs protégé par un mot de passe" et que si on l'enlève on retombe sur le bug ?

Nicolas


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2008)

fortineau a dit:


> Idem, super manip, je commençais à m'arracher les cheveux !!!! Je suppose qu'on est obligé de laisser l'option "verouillage des préfs protégé par un mot de passe" et que si on l'enlève on retombe sur le bug ?
> 
> Nicolas


exactement... ce qui fait qu'on ne peut plus modifier ses réglages réseau...

Donc c'est clairement un pis-aller en attente de correction par Apple!


----------



## zirinx (28 Septembre 2008)

même problème même solution,merci


----------



## baritono (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi je commençais à devenir fou avec cette histoire !!!
Redémarrer, fouiller dans les réglages de mon routeur et les changer, réparer les autorisations... j'en passe et des meilleures !
Jamais je n'aurais pensé que ça pouvait venir de cette mise à jour et encore moins à la manière de solutionner le problème même provisoirement !
Merci


----------



## fortineau (29 Septembre 2008)

Ce que je ne comprends pas bien, c'est pourquoi le bug n'apparait que sur certaines machines ? J'ai 6 machines (Power Mac G4, iMac intel, iMac G5, iBook, Macmini, Macbook...), toutes sous Tiger 10.4.11 avec toutes les mêmes mise à jour et le bug n'est apparu que sur le Macbook... Mystère ?


----------



## Raylut (29 Septembre 2008)

En ce qui me concerne je n'ai qu'une machine > un Power Book G4 15" Tiger 10.11.4 Datant de 2004

Dans toute cette histoire je ne comprend pas la position et l'inertie des techniciens d'APPLE  qui devraient envoyer une mise à jour rectificative pour remédier à ce bug . Inadmissible !!!!!!


----------



## Bernard53 (29 Septembre 2008)

Comme pas mal de gens qui ont fait la mise à jour de sécurité Security Update 2008-006, j'ai aussi eu droit à ce problème d'affichage du message : "Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une autre application" lorsqu'on ouvrait les préférences Réseau. Ce message s'affiche lorsque dans ces préférences il y a une configuration (ou plusieurs) qui font appel au protocole PPP. Il ne s'affiche pas s'il n'y en a pas comme j'ai pu le constater sur une autre partition de démarrage. Ce message est dû a une modification faite dans la façon de stocker les mots de passe des préférences réseaux, comme expliqué dans la note Apple concernant cette mise à jour de sécurité, voir en bas de page au chapitre Configuration système - CVE-ID : CVE-2008-2312 - Disponible pour : Mac OS X v10.4.11, Mac OS X Server v10.4.11 - Impact : Un utilisateur local peut obtenir le mot de passe PPP.

La solution de Raylut : 
-- Aller dans Préférences Système
-- ouvrir Sécurité
-- cocher "Mot de passe requis pour déverrouiller les préférences système sécurisées" fonctionne mais c'est vraiment un pis-aller et comme l'a dit r e m y : "on ne peut plus modifier ses réglages réseau".

Après avoir suivi quelques discussions sur la façon de ne plus avoir ce message, j'ai adopté une technique lue sur le groupe de nouvelles fr.comp.os.mac-os.x, technique qui consiste à supprimer les configurations faisant appel au protocole PPP et à les recréer. Après cette opération il n'y a plus de message qui s'affiche à l'ouverture des préférences Réseau, même après un redémarrage. Voici ci-dessus le détail de la procédure.

Premièrement il faut déjà pouvoir accéder aux préférences Réseau ! Ce que nous empêche l'apparition du message. Pour parer à cela il faut effectivement suivre la solution de Raylut. On peut constater que l'ouverture des préférences Réseau est possible sans le message. Maintenant pour pouvoir modifier ces préférences Réseau il faut retourner dans les Préférences Système - Sécurité - cliquer sur le cadenas - le système va vous demander le mot de passe et on décoche "Mot de passe requis pour déverrouiller les préférences Système sécurisées". Maintenant on peut ouvrir les préférences Réseau et les modifier tant que l'on reste dedans. Si on referme les Préférences Système il faudra recommencer la procédure.

Il faut maintenant repérer les configurations qui font appel au protocole PPP pour pouvoir les supprimer. Mais attention, avant de les supprimer brutalement, à bien noter, notes sur papier, copies d'écran, etc., tous les paramètres des différents onglets (en n'oubliant pas de cliquer sur le bouton Options PPP... dans l'onglet PPP) de chaque configuration afin de pouvoir les recréer par la suite. Quand vous pensez avoir supprimé toutes les configurations à problème. Fermez les préférences Réseau ainsi que les Préférences Système et ouvrez-les à nouveau. S'il y a encore le message il faut chercher une autre configuration à problème et la supprimer. Sinon c'est bon, il ne reste plus qu'à recréer les configurations supprimées, les enregistrer et vérifier encore, en fermant les préférences Réseau ainsi que les Préférences Système et en les ouvrant à nouveau, que ce message a définitivement disparu. Maintenant, après fermeture de la session et réouverture ou bien en redémarrant le Mac, le message ne doit plus apparaître à l'ouverture des préférences Réseau. En tout cas chez moi le problème a été réglé de cette façon. 

Salutations.


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2008)

J'essaie de suite... 

J'ai viré mes vieilles configurations réseau (sans oublier celle qui s'appelait Automatique et qui devait être installée d'origine...), j'ai recréé une configuration correspondant à ma situation actuelle (en ayant fais des copies d'écran auparavant, c'est pas bien long. Le plus dur était de retrouver mon mot de passe de connexion Internet  (qui n'est pas affiché en clair... heureusement) dans les papiers fournis par mon FAI pour reparamétrer la connection Ethernet (via PPP), que je pourrais utiliser en secours au cas où ma borne WiFi me lâcherait

Résultat.... CA MARCHE !!!    

merci de ce post détaillé!  


A noter qu'effectivement le système a réenregistré le mot de passe de connection PPP dans le trousseau d'accès.







J'ai maintenant dans le trousseau 2 enregistrement de mot de passe PPP, 
 - le nouveau dont je peux demander l'affichage et qui me montre bien le mot de passe que j'ai eu à ressaisir ce soir en reconfigurant la connection PPP
 - l'ancien (qui a priori avait été modifié le 26/09, sans doute, al dernière fois où j'ai eu ce message "une application a modifié, etc,etc...") et qui, lorsque j'en demande l'affichage, ne m'affiche qu'une suite de caractères chinois!!!


----------



## jacques petrus (2 Octobre 2008)

Eh bien bravo ! Je viens de rencontrer le problème... aussitôt fait aussitôt réparé !
Merci.


----------



## jacques petrus (3 Octobre 2008)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Comme pas mal de gens qui ont fait la mise à jour de sécurité Security Update 2008-006, j'ai aussi eu droit à ce problème d'affichage du message : "Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une autre application" lorsqu'on ouvrait les préférences Réseau. Ce message s'affiche lorsque dans ces préférences il y a une configuration (ou plusieurs) qui font appel au protocole PPP. Il ne s'affiche pas s'il n'y en a pas comme j'ai pu le constater sur une autre partition de démarrage. Ce message est dû a une modification faite dans la façon de stocker les mots de passe des préférences réseaux, comme expliqué dans la note Apple concernant cette mise à jour de sécurité, voir en bas de page au chapitre Configuration système - CVE-ID : CVE-2008-2312 - Disponible pour : Mac OS X v10.4.11, Mac OS X Server v10.4.11 - Impact : Un utilisateur local peut obtenir le mot de passe PPP.
> 
> La solution de Raylut :
> -- Aller dans Préférences Système
> ...


Bonjour,
vraiment désolé mais ça ne marche pas !
Il reste impossible de modifier quoi que ce soit.

Jacques


----------



## Bernard53 (3 Octobre 2008)

jacques petrus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> vraiment désolé mais ça ne marche pas !
> Il reste impossible de modifier quoi que ce soit.
> 
> Jacques


Ah ! :hein: 
Pourtant je viens de refaire cette procédure sur un 2e iMac et ça a fonctionné du premier coup. Je résume les opérations dans l'ordre chronologique :
- ouverture des Préférences Système
- icône Sécurité - cocher la case Mot de passe... et revenir aux Préférences Système
- icône Réseau (pas d'affichage du message d'erreur) retour aux Préférences Système
- icône Sécurité - cliquer sur le cadenas - demande du mot de passe et décocher la case Mot de passe... et revenir aux Préférences Système
- icône Réseau (pas d'affichage du message d'erreur) suppression de la configuration faisant appel appel au protocole PPP en notant les paramètres auparavant - re-création de la configuration - remise en service de la configuration initiale
- valider en cliquant sur Appliquer
- quitter les préférences Réseau et les Préférences Système

Après ça plus de message d'erreur.

À quelle étape ça coince chez vous ?


----------



## jacques petrus (4 Octobre 2008)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Ah ! :hein:
> Pourtant je viens de refaire cette procédure sur un 2e iMac et ça a fonctionné du premier coup. Je résume les opérations dans l'ordre chronologique :
> - ouverture des Préférences Système
> - icône Sécurité - cocher la case Mot de passe... et revenir aux Préférences Système
> ...




Ca coince car je ne peux pas plus modifier quoi que ce soit et tout reste inaccessible...
D'accord il n'y a plus de message à répétition, mais c'est tout.
Et croyez-moi j'ai essayé des dizaines de fois.
Il est donc impossible de supprimer la moindre configuration.
Mais tout se fait en souterrain et c'est l'essentiel.
Je vais attendre la mise-à-jour Sécurity...


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2008)

jacques petrus a dit:


> Ca coince car je ne peux pas plus modifier quoi que ce soit et tout reste inaccessible...
> D'accord il n'y a plus de message à répétition, mais c'est tout.
> Et croyez-moi j'ai essayé des dizaines de fois.
> Il est donc impossible de supprimer la moindre configuration.
> ...



ne pas oublier, une fois sur le panneau de configuration Réseau, de cliquer sur le cadenas en bas à gauche de la fenêtre pour autoriser les modifications! (le mot de passe administrateur sera demandé)


----------



## jacques petrus (4 Octobre 2008)

Vous pensez bien que je l'ai fait !
Merci de votre réponse.
J'ai l'impression que cette mise-à-jour agit comme un chatîment divin et s'applique différemment à chacun d'entre nous ! ;-)))


----------



## fortineau (4 Octobre 2008)

Oui, c'est axactement cela. De mon côté je n'avais aucune configuration PPP enregistrée et portant j'avais le bug ! Le simple fait de cocher puis de décocher le cadenas a tout résolu de manière définitive sur mon Macbook.
 Par ailleurs, j'ai d'autres Mac où il y avait une config PPP qui n'ont pas ce bug... Pas si simple à mon avis.

Nicolas


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2008)

jacques petrus a dit:


> ....
> J'ai l'impression que cette mise-à-jour agit comme un chatîment divin et s'applique différemment à chacun d'entre nous ! ;-)))



je ne serais pas surpris en effet que Steve veuille nous punir de ne pas avoir adopté son nouveau  félin alors que le prochain (Slow Leopard) se profile déjà à l'horizon :rose:


----------



## jacques petrus (4 Octobre 2008)

Ah oui j'oubliais...
La configuration réseau "automatique" a disparu depuis belle lurette !
Et depuis ce temps-là n'importe quelle configuration fait l'affaire.
C'est incroyable mais c'est comme ça !
Oui, oui !


----------



## jacques petrus (4 Octobre 2008)

A chaque jour suffisant sa peine, j'ajoute qu'aujourd'hui un nouveau message me parvient du panneau Réseau" : "De nouveaux port réseau ont été détectés (je veux bien le croire), vérifiez s'ils sont configurés correctement (ben, voyons) puis cliquez sur Appliquer pour les activer."

Suite à quoi je dois forcer pour quitter.

Que fait donc la police ?


----------



## Raylut (4 Octobre 2008)

J'ai bidouillé et je crois avoir trouvé la solution.
Dans "pomme" >configuration de réseau j'ai 2 options : automatique  et
                                                                                    Configuration (10.03.05)
C'est la première qui est cochée.J'ai donc sélectionnée la deuxième et j'ai ouvert Réseau par préference Système. Miracle, la fenêtre déroulante n'apparait plus .Je referme  en quittant et dans pomme je resectionne Réseau> config. automatique. J'ouvre à nouveau "Réseau " et ça fonctionne! Pourquoi , je n'en sais rien.A essayer......


----------



## jacques petrus (5 Octobre 2008)

Hélas, la configuration automatique bien qu'elle fonctionne, a disparu des choix de configuration réseau. J'en ai une dizaine d'autres précédemment utilisées... que je peux par contre choisir.
J'ai une connexion satellitaire bi-directionnelle, je ne sais plus si je l'ai dit.
Je suis en ce moment connecté suivant la configuration Astranet, alors que je ne l'utilise plus !
L'essentiel c'est que ça marche !


----------



## jacques petrus (5 Octobre 2008)

J'oubliais, les préférences de partage me sont également inaccessibles... comme si ça ne suffisait pas !
Mais ça marche quand-même.
Pfff.


----------



## fortineau (5 Octobre 2008)

jacques petrus a dit:


> J'oubliais, les préférences de partage me sont également inaccessibles... comme si ça ne suffisait pas !
> Mais ça marche quand-même.
> Pfff.



Essaye de créer un nouveau compte administrateur vierge et regarde tes paramètres réseau dans ce nouveau compte, pour vérifier que tout est encore en ordre...


----------



## jacques petrus (5 Octobre 2008)

fortineau a dit:


> Essaye de créer un nouveau compte administrateur vierge et regarde tes paramètres réseau dans ce nouveau compte, pour vérifier que tout est encore en ordre...



Exactement la même chose. Pas d'accès aux paramètres réseau ou partage.
Ca n'est pas la première fois que je rencontre des problèmes inhabituels auxquels personne ne peut répondre. Mais ça n'est pas le sujet de ce forum.
Un exorcisme peut-être ? :afraid:


----------



## Bernard53 (10 Octobre 2008)

La nouvelle mise à jour de sécurité Security Update 2008-007 corrigera-t-elle le tir pour ceux dont le problème est toujours d'actualité ? :rose:


----------



## jacques petrus (11 Octobre 2008)

Bernard,
merci. Je vais downloader cette MàJ.
Bon week-end.
Petrus


----------



## jacques petrus (11 Octobre 2008)

Bravo la mise à jour !
Je ne peux toujours pas accéder aux réglages réseau.
Un grand pas pour Apple, un petit pas pour l'usager...
http://forums.macg.co/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2008)

Merci à Raylut, Remy et tous les autres.
Même bogue depuis la màj sécurité 2008-007, sur un PowerBook avec OSX 10.4.11
de plus Mail quitte inopinément !!!
J'ai envoyé plusieurs rapports à Apple, à votre tour...


----------



## kotakinabaloo (14 Octobre 2008)

les prefs se trouvent alors verrouillées et il vaut mieux avoir le mot  de passe session sinon galère


----------



## ptitphoque (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

je suis bien embêté, car comme beaucoup, j'ai fais la mise à jour de sécurité sur un iBook avec 10.4.11, et bien sur je n'ai plus pu utiliser ma clé USB D-Link DWA-110 qui marchait très bien en WiFi avec ma livebox.
J'ai essayé de suivre les conseils prodigués sur le forum, mais n'y arrivant pas je suis passé de bêtises en bêtises et pour finir non seulement je n'ai toujours pas le WiFi, mais j'ai perdu le driver de ma clé, je le réinstalle, mais le succès de l'installation est un leurre car j'installe plus rien, alors avant de m'enfoncer encore plus, je vous demande ce que je dois faire pour retrouver ma sérénité d'avant?
Par contre avec le cordon ethernet, pas de pb je me connecte normalement

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## jacques petrus (15 Octobre 2008)

ptitphoque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis bien embêté, car comme beaucoup, j'ai fais la mise à jour de sécurité sur un iBook avec 10.4.11, et bien sur je n'ai plus pu utiliser ma clé USB D-Link DWA-110 qui marchait très bien en WiFi avec ma livebox.
> J'ai essayé de suivre les conseils prodigués sur le forum, mais n'y arrivant pas je suis passé de bêtises en bêtises et pour finir non seulement je n'ai toujours pas le WiFi, mais j'ai perdu le driver de ma clé, je le réinstalle, mais le succès de l'installation est un leurre car j'installe plus rien, alors avant de m'enfoncer encore plus, je vous demande ce que je dois faire pour retrouver ma sérénité d'avant?
> ...



On en est tous plus ou moins là !
Il semblerait que les correctifs de mise-à-jour ne fassent qu'aggraver les choses.
C'est nouveau, car jusqu'à ces jours derniers tout marchait bien.
Que faire sinon attendre le correctif du correctif... ?


----------



## telmo (7 Novembre 2008)

Plus de commentaires sur notre problème depuis le 10 octobre.
Est-ce que certains auraient définitivement résolu ce bug.
Pour ma part, j'ai adopté la solution de Raylut, à savoir : verrouiller les préférences "réseau" dans "sécurité". La fenêtre surgissante a effectivement disparu.
Quant à supprimer les configurations utilisant le protocole PPP, je reste un peu perplexe : personne n'a fait remarquer qu'il n'est utilisé que pour la connexion en bas débit et avec le modem interne.
C'est vrai que, comme beaucoup sans doute, je ne l'utilise plus jamais.
Serait-ce délibéré de la part d'Apple pour nous résoudre à abandonner définitivement ce type de connexion puisqu'il n'y a plus de branchement possible sur les derniers modèle Mac ?
telmo


----------



## alablo (8 Novembre 2008)

Non, le bug n'a pas été résolu, à ma connaissance.
Et je n'ai pas pu m'en sortir en supprimant puis recréant les configurations utilisant PPP.
Reste la solution "sécurité" (mot de passe requis...), mais qui empêche toute modification.
Pénible, en particulier si on veut configurer un proxy.


----------



## jacques petrus (8 Novembre 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Merci à Raylut, Remy et tous les autres.
> Même bogue depuis la màj sécurité 2008-007, sur un PowerBook avec OSX 10.4.11
> de plus Mail quitte inopinément !!!
> J'ai envoyé plusieurs rapports à Apple, à votre tour...



Bonjour,
victime du problème, celui-ci s'est trouvé résolu avec les MàJ proposées par Apple.
Un petit coup d'Onyx et tout s'est mis à remarcher correctement.
Ouala.


----------



## alablo (8 Novembre 2008)

jacques petrus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> victime du problème, celui-ci s'est trouvé résolu avec les MàJ proposées par Apple.
> Un petit coup d'Onyx et tout s'est mis à remarcher correctement.
> Ouala.



Bonjour, merci pour la bonne nouvelle.
Néanmoins, je suis à jour avec toutes les MàJ d'Apple, et Onyx est programmé chez moi pour tout nettoyer régulièrement... Pourtant le bug est toujours là !
Peux-tu nous dire en quoi consistait précisément le "petit coup d'Onyx" ? (Quelle tâche ?)
Merci.


----------



## Maxime95 (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, nouveau ici. eMacG4, OSX10.4.11. J'ai eu le même problème, une journée à tout bidouiller, et le truc de Raylut marche ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, et comment il a trouvé ça, mais c'est génial. Merci Raylut


----------



## yret (1 Janvier 2009)

Même problèmes sur mon Powerbook G4 sous X.4.11 et c'est résolu grâce aux excellentes contributions de raylut et Bernard !


----------



## zguignou (27 Janvier 2009)

Pareil que Yret, problème resolu grace au mot de passe pour déverouiller....

N'empeche, entre ce bug et le bug récent du finder causé par la mise a jour quicktime 7.6, Y a du laisser aller du coté de chez Apple. 

Mon Powerbook marche très bien après plus de trois ans de bon et loyaux services et n'a jamais planté !

J'ai l'impression qu'on pousse a l'achat, et je dois dire que les nouveaux Ibook, sans ports firewire et avec une batterie fixe, bien plus chers que la version précédente, ne me fait pas envie du tout....


----------



## stubborn (19 Février 2009)

Même fichue mise à jour 4.11, et même effets. 
Merci Apple. 
J'ai donc suivi  merci beaucoup  la procédure de Raylut : Sécurité + décochage mot de passe pour verrouiller les prefs système (là plus de fenêtre, ouf) et puis j'ai commencé par virer la configuration automatique... et là, miracle, ça marche !


----------



## potjerry (6 Avril 2009)

Merci a toi trop Cool 

JMC


----------



## b0nheureternel (7 Avril 2009)

bonjour, je suis nouveau ici, un Salut à tous.


----------



## baritono (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour Bonheureternel, joli pseudo ;-)


----------



## BourrinOman (9 Janvier 2010)

Je me permet de relancer le sujet car j'ai le meme probleme sauf que quand je clique sur "ok", lemessage disparait et réaparait immediatement apres. Du coup, impossible de quitter les reglages du réseau.

Est-ce-que ca vient aussi du bug?


----------



## fortineau (9 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est le bug, il faut être très rapide, cliquer sur OK et sur le verrou.... Pour le calmer, il faut verrouiller les préférences système.
Pour t'en débarrasser définitivement passe en 10.5 ou 10.6 !


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2010)

La solution est au post #21 de ce fil!


----------

